# Another new CCD "documentary"



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sky Diving Cats was sorta funny. Thanks.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, wonder how they got that pic of the queen & drone mating? Someone must have been pretty smart to set that up!


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Out of curiosity, I decided to watch it the other night. Despite peoples' mesmerization with the cinematography, many of the shots were CGI enhanced. To me though, I somewhat lost the point of the film. It seemed like they were comparing American beekeeping methods to European beekeeping methods and the plights that both are currently in. The large commercial American Beekeeper, "the greedy capitalist",was dealing with CCD, sprays in almond orchards, and varroa while the European beekeeper, who seemed to ponder life in an azalea thicket on a mountainside in the Swiss Alps, nothing wrong with this by the way, (I think he was Swedish, and I do not speak Swede, so I was a little lost in translation) was suffering from European foul brood, he had to burn one of his hives. At the end of the movie, it basically makes Australia out to be the last place to keep bees without any of the afore mentioned difficulties, a "Mecca" of beekeeping if you will, which I'm sure it probably is. There were a few good shots in the movie and subtitles would have been nice.   :ws:


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

What's missing in Australia? Varroa. So many want to push their political agenda and crucify monoculture farming, Bayer, Monsanto, capitalism, neonics, etc. I'm not saying there aren't problems there but the real issue is varroa. To those agenda folks it's more about changing public perception than actual facts, much like the faux Einstein quote. 99% of the population who's read it believes he said it (especially non-beekeepers), though there's no proof anywhere he said anything like that. 

The goal is to beat their agenda drum with pseudo-facts or outright lies until the low-information folks see it enough to swallow them as truth and thus the agenda perpetuates itself. No real fact checks, but really cool CGI.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

It's available on NetFlix if you want to see it in High Def.


----------



## Walt Starr (Mar 5, 2008)

I watched it and agree, it's agenda driven. Though I have problems with using the neonics, CCD is far more complex than any single cause, IMO. I agree that Varroa is probably the biggest factor and when you throw in other factors, such as neonics, nosema, tracheal mites, and some new information around the Tobacco Ringspot Virus, it all adds up to a brew of stresses that simply become too much for a bee colony to survive. Anecdotally (so take it for what you will) most beeks who can keep the Varroa issue under control never experience anything even remotely like CCD. That said it all comes back to the stresses on the hive due to Varroa compounding with other stresses.


----------

